

The Mother Lode of Data on the Mobile Internet - prakash
http://www.gaborcselle.com/blog/2009/12/mother-lode-of-mobile-internet.html

======
prakash
Link to the original morgan stanley page:
[http://www.morganstanley.com/institutional/techresearch/mobi...](http://www.morganstanley.com/institutional/techresearch/mobile_internet_report122009.html)

------
rwolf
The first chart fails to correct for time (I'd generally expect more people to
be using any service in 2007 than 1999, so the raw numbers don't tell me
anything).

It is difficult to compare growth rates in the second chart because the two
things we want to compare are stacked on top of each other. It's not clear if
the growth rates are similar or different.

The third chart similarly fails to illustrate its point. It's not clear if
time spent online is remaining constant from year to year--increasing time
spent on Facebook does not necessarily decrease time spent on Google. It's
also unclear if search engines and social networking sites are competing for
time--it seems straightforward that what Google sees as successful (users find
results quickly, spend most of their time reading linked sites) is not what
Facebook is trying to optimize (time spent on facebook.com).

------
metachris
Direct link to the presentation:
[http://www.morganstanley.com/institutional/techresearch/pdfs...](http://www.morganstanley.com/institutional/techresearch/pdfs/2SETUP_12142009_RI.pdf)

It's worth having a look at it -- there are numerous goodies inside not
mentioned in the article! :)

PS: Interesting detail on Slide 93: "Morgan Stanley is currently acting as
exclusive financial advisor to AdMob, Inc ("AdMob") in relation to their
acquisition by Google Inc, as announced on November 9, 2009. The proposed
transaction is subject to customary closing conditions. AdMob has agreed to
pay fees to Morgan Stanley for its services that are subject to the
consummation of the proposed transaction."

------
NathanKP
I wonder how $40 of advertising revenue per internet user per year is even
feasible. Many of those users are children who can't buy things without a
credit card. I can't imagine that the average amount of money spent on the
internet per year per user is greater than $40. But I may be wrong.

~~~
csallen
People often pay for ads per click and per thousand impressions. Having
purchasing power isn't really a prereq for clicking or viewing ads.

